# Sertraline Headaches?



## AllanMaso

I was prescribed Sertraline today, and my starting dosage is 50mg. After the first week it's being bumped up to 100mg. My doctor told me I might get headaches/upset stomach/nausea at first, but so quickly? I've been feeling spacey and detached from most things today, which could be placebo. But what about the headache? It's bad. Is it normal to get the side effects after only taking the medication once, or is it just random chance that a bad headache would sneak up on me hours after taking it?


----------



## Noca

Your doc was right. In the meantime just take some Advil Liquid gels to treat the headaches till your body tolerates the change in dose better.


----------



## Kon

I had headaches with it even after 8 weeks. I stopped it years ago because I didn't find significant help. I reached 150 mg/day.


----------



## AllanMaso

@House: I'll have to pick some of them up. Generic Ibuprofen isn't doing the trick. @Kon: Ugh, 8 weeks? Is it common for the side effects to last that long?


----------



## Kon

AllanMaso said:


> Ugh, 8 weeks? Is it common for the side effects to last that long?


Headache is one of the more common side-effects with many SSRIs. They usually go away but it didn't happen with me with Sertraline. With the Lexapro, so far no side-effects. I've been on it for ~ 1 year (5-10 mg).


----------



## Lionking92

*for me the headaches were normal*

i've been on sertraline 25mg for about a month now and let's just say the first week for me kinda sucked. Headaches, brain twitches, numbness,and lots joint pains! The second and third week was awesome. The forth week i started having insomnia, joint pains, lots of anxiety, horrible headaches and when i did sleep i'd have horrible dreams. This only lasted exactly a week and now i'm completely fine! My doctor told me this is normal.

goodluck!


----------



## tristan2011

*Hey lionking..*

My doctor put me on this medicine and i just started it today...Getting a huge headache now...So this medicine is working for you and helping you out? Is it worth the headaches and the weeks of pain as u described? Thanks =p Anyone else have any good comments on it..What exactly do u feel different with this medicine?


----------



## Cletis

I've taken Sertraline [Zoloft] for a long time. I've never gotten headaches from it but I have had stomach upset when first starting it. There are a lot of serotonin receptors in the gut so this is common. Side effects are most common when first starting a drug and usually disappear after a few weeks.


----------



## tristan2011

*hey*

Did it help with ur anxiety? Why did u only take it for 6 months...Was it useful at all?


----------



## Fenren

I've just been given a month of Sertraline 50mg to try, I don't like what I'm hearing about it so far on here! Pfft see how it goes though I guess.:|


----------



## ntdc

Dr House said:


> Your doc was right. In the meantime just take some Advil Liquid gels to treat the headaches till your body tolerates the change in dose better.


you shouldnt rally take advil with zoloft


----------



## ntdc

AllanMaso said:


> I was prescribed Sertraline today, and my starting dosage is 50mg. After the first week it's being bumped up to 100mg. My doctor told me I might get headaches/upset stomach/nausea at first, but so quickly? I've been feeling spacey and detached from most things today, which could be placebo. But what about the headache? It's bad. Is it normal to get the side effects after only taking the medication once, or is it just random chance that a bad headache would sneak up on me hours after taking it?


i had migranes and other side effects when starting my dr changed my dose to 12.5mg and raised it 12.5mg every 3 weeks until hitting the effective dose.
this mitigated all side effects.

also they cant prescribe then new migrane drugs with zoloft but they can prescribe an older one called fioricet which works decently.


----------



## tristan2011

*headache from hell*

Yesterday was my first day trying this stuff...Had the worst headache i think ive ever had on it...Took 3 Lortabs ....3 advil all not at once of course but all that didnt even touch it! Anyone else have any suggestions? maybe just taking smaller pieces of the pills instead of a whole half? Is this medicine worth all this? = /


----------



## ntdc

u shouldnt realyl take an nsaid with zoloft its bad for your stomach, i have horrendous stomach pain from it, even aspirin, doc said it can cause bleeding and should be avoided, generally.


----------



## ntdc

tristan2011 said:


> Yesterday was my first day trying this stuff...Had the worst headache i think ive ever had on it...Took 3 Lortabs ....3 advil all not at once of course but all that didnt even touch it! Anyone else have any suggestions? maybe just taking smaller pieces of the pills instead of a whole half? Is this medicine worth all this? = /


as i said earlier call ur doc, ask if u can try a smaller dose for a few weeks and move up ,12.5 is the lowest dose


----------



## ntdc

Lionking92 said:


> i've been on sertraline 25mg for about a month now and let's just say the first week for me kinda sucked. Headaches, brain twitches, numbness,and lots joint pains! The second and third week was awesome. The forth week i started having insomnia, joint pains, lots of anxiety, horrible headaches and when i did sleep i'd have horrible dreams. This only lasted exactly a week and now i'm completely fine! My doctor told me this is normal.
> 
> goodluck!


i still have insomnia weird dreams and mild memory probs, not a big deal just annoying



Fenris said:


> I've just been given a month of Sertraline 50mg to try, I don't like what I'm hearing about it so far on here! Pfft see how it goes though I guess.:|


i really like i am doing better than i ever have before


----------



## gilmourr

AllanMaso said:


> I was prescribed Sertraline today, and my starting dosage is 50mg. After the first week it's being bumped up to 100mg. My doctor told me I might get headaches/upset stomach/nausea at first, but so quickly? I've been feeling spacey and detached from most things today, which could be placebo. But what about the headache? It's bad. Is it normal to get the side effects after only taking the medication once, or is it just random chance that a bad headache would sneak up on me hours after taking it?


I didn't have headaches getting on Sertraline, but once I got to 125 mg, I started having diahrea and horrible gas. There is a big placebo effect at first I'd say, just makes sense because when you take something you expect an effect.

The way I look at it is if it's a normal headache, tylenol or advil should work. If it's the medicine, advil or tylenol usually doesn't work to eradicate the headdache. I'm coming off zoloft and starting up Nardil, working my way from 125 to 0 over the next 15 days. Sertraline did work well, anxiety was 50% reduced and depression 80% reduced. Just the stomach problems were bad and I want more out of the anxiety column.

GL!


----------

